# Help sexing! :/



## georgiemcc (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi. Me and my partner have just got two baby bunnies although we think they have been sexed wrong. Would someone please help clarify for us as we are getting pretty confused ourselves. We were told this is a male is this correct? I have also uploaded another thread with the female. 

Thank you


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

And I'm pretty sure that's a male. Be careful not to keep them together past 3-4 months (12-16 weeks) old!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Doe (female)









Buck (male)


----------

